

FREE AppStore and GooglePlay screenshot generator - levimatan
http://www.appscreenshot.me/

======
levimatan
I have created a free tool to allow mobile developers to be able to create
their screenshots easily and fast. The tool allows you to change any parameter
in the screenshot and also export it in all the dimensions you need.

Enjoy! Email me at info@appscreenshot.me with suggestions. I would be happy to
contribute more to the community. This tool is free and will stay free :)

